# Sticky  Offical SW FTS Thread



## phil_pl

This is the place where you can post your FTS. Please only post FTS pictures. I'll start

29gal LPS/Softy Reef


----------



## MediaHound

180 Mixed stoney - SPS & LPS 




Need to get more recent pics though, any eye candy is eye candy imo though... hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Joey

My 29g biocube








10g Desck tank 








72g bowfront








55g ramdon tank


----------



## eagleANTH

beautiful setups guys!


----------



## Brad Syphus

My 65g mixed, 6 years old.











My 225g sps, lps. zoo's ricordia, wrasse, angel tank/ 3 years old.


----------



## gulfsurfer101

Here's a fts of my AP24


----------



## Tanked

Here is mine


----------



## Tanked

Now that I figured out how to post a pic.
(rookie I know)


----------



## drhank

My 200 gal mixed reef. 3 years old.


----------



## robertmathern

Nice tank Doc. Here is my 180 1 week old


----------



## reefcrazy

*o2 I would have to say Bradsyphus and Tanked y'all have one sweet set up Looks nice*J/D*


----------



## Paul B

DrHank, nice looking tank.
This is my 100 gallon tank. In this picture it was 37 years old, now it is 39


----------



## reefcrazy

My 125


----------



## trouble93

75gal. mixed reef
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3435><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=3435&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

cant show this to my fiance or else i'd hafta re home my FW fish and start up salt water...everyones looks great


----------



## trouble93

90 gal SPS' tank
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=7108&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=7108&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## fishheds

that is the nicest tank i seen in a while! natural looking not a bunch of stacked rocks like alot of peoples do!











My 225g sps, lps. zoo's ricordia, wrasse, angel tank/ 3 years old.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## joe2011

my 55g tank not much too look at







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Edds Coral Cave

wow 

some nice tanks in here


----------



## Edds Coral Cave

ooops, sorry, heres my current 5ft reef.
had some problems so its a bit bare, but all back on track again now 
only been set up since april, and was combination of 2 other tanks.


----------



## LegitFish




----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Paul B




----------



## LegitFish

55 Gallon Reef


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## LegitFish

yes, yellow tang has lived happily for 5 years, and foxface for a little over a year. my last one i had for 3 years, when it sadly died due to an unfortunate accident involving falling live rock when i was placing a new coral.


----------



## Phoenixlee

Thanks for that, it's much appreciated！


----------



## Levi

there will always be the unwanted "tang police" comments. Still better then the 20 gallons they have in a shop


----------



## Reefing Madness

.


----------



## Euruproctos

I swear it's impossible to get a good shot under LEDs.


----------



## Euruproctos

After my latest purchases and rescaping for the move:


----------

